# There must be someone out there for this girlie...



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Rosie is the last kitten to find a home in our litter, we had someone yesterday who enquired about her, his e-mail was just ' Will you take £300 and I will pay a deposit tomorrow' Like we would just let one of our kittens go to an e-mail like that.
We still sent a polite mail back and told him we wouldn't accept any offers, the price is what it is and we would need to know much more about him first, we asked if the kitten would be an indoor cat as we prefer them to be indoors unless he had a cat secured garden, we asked if she would be left alone for many hours each day etc.
He replied saying he would let her out and there was a main rd close by but he would still put her out like he does his other cat,he worked full time so she would be left alone. He said he lived in a big detached house, but what good is that to Rosie if she was going to be put outside? I would rather her go to someone living in a tiny flat if she was going to be loved and doted on.
There has been a few people we have refused to have Rosie, for some reason she is getting all the wrong people interested in her.
We had a lady contact us earlier, seemed interested but hasn't got back to us. 
Poor girlie, I can see this one staying as no one seems right for her...or are we just being too fussy?

This is Rosie ...


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

shes bloody gorgeous i dont think i would of let her go to him either xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's because she is destined to stay with you ....... that way we can get to see her grow up!! 


She is just a gorgeous little cutie pie :001_wub:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> Rosie is the last kitten to find a home in our litter, we had someone yesterday who enquired about her, his e-mail was just ' Will you take £300 and I will pay a deposit tomorrow' Like we would just let one of our kittens go to an e-mail like that.
> We still sent a polite mail back and told him we wouldn't accept any offers, the price is what it is and we would need to know much more about him first, we asked if the kitten would be an indoor cat as we prefer them to be indoors unless he had a cat secured garden, we asked if she would be left alone for many hours each day etc.
> He replied saying he would let her out and there was a main rd close by but he would still put her out like he does his other cat,he worked full time so she would be left alone. He said he lived in a big detached house, but what good is that to Rosie if she was going to be put outside? I would rather her go to someone living in a tiny flat if she was going to be loved and doted on.
> There has been a few people we have refused to have Rosie, for some reason she is getting all the wrong people interested in her.
> ...


Rosie is so precious. I was probably looking at the picture of her for over 5 mins. 

I do not think you are being fussy. You care and want to ensure your girl goes to people who will love, care and, most of all, be there for her. It would be unfair to leave a young cat alone all the time.

I hope someone wants her and they're someone you would trust to care for her. She is just too lovely.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

You're not being too fussy or should I say, yes , you're fussy but rightly so !!! She deserves the best possible home and the man that enquired, well, all I can say is RUN AWAY !!! He sounds completely unsuitable !! 

Poor girl, she's beautiful, I hope you get an amazing home offer soon !! 

Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You can never be too fussy about where your babies are going - that email would have had a similar response from me too


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Honestly, I would love to take her in a heartbeat, she is stunning! You did the right thing telling him no, I would've done the same. The right person will be along eventually


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Squeeeee! She is BEAUTIFUL!! :001_wub:

Honestly, if I could I would happily rehome her (as long as you approved of course, you need to ensure she goes to the best possible home!); she is such a beautiful girl. Tabby Oris are just divine :001_tt1:

I hope you find your forever home soon, gorgeous Rosie xXx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Mmmm a girlfriend for spooks :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is gorgeous and if she would settle with 8 mc's i would have her.
You cant be too fussy with kittens, the right home will be out there for her.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Mmmm a girlfriend for spooks :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


Wouldn't they look beautiful together?! :ihih:

Unfortunately, my Mum would never allow it  Otherwise, I would! I'm a little bit in love with Madam Rosie :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Definitely not too fussy!!!! Hang on in there until the perfect home comes along... And I'm sure it will cos she is stunning!!!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

She is adorable keep her,:dita:
but I will say, I would give her the bestest home ever, but there is no way I would pay , I would donate , handsomely , to an animal charity but would not pay an owner
This is not meant to offend  but just how I feel
xxxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Mmmm a girlfriend for spooks :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


She would look lovely with your Spooks lol



catcoonz said:


> She is gorgeous and if she would settle with 8 mc's i would have her.
> You cant be too fussy with kittens, the right home will be out there for her.


It would be like home from home, we have a Coonie here lol.



DT said:


> She is adorable keep her,:dita:
> but I will say, I would give her the bestest home ever, but there is no way I would pay , I would donate , handsomely , to an animal charity but would not pay an owner
> This is not meant to offend  but just how I feel
> xxxx


A breeder can't be a breeder and not ask a price, we pay so much more than the prices we ask, there is no way we can give her away. If you take in to consideration the vaccination, worming and microchipping fees, the registration fees, the £200 stud fee and snap tests to get our Queen pregnant in the first place plus all the food and litter and the round the clock love and care we give them it comes no where near the price we ask for kittens.

Thankyou everyone for all your lovely comments, the right home will come along but until it does she stays with us.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

You are definately not being too fussy, the last thing you want is to send her off to a new home and then worry that it wasn't the right one. 

Anyone ringing should have already done their homework including how much to expect to pay. With both of my cats and this time around time too, I expect an 'interview' on our lifestyle, how we care for the pets and other questions - any breeder that doesn't ask doesn't care. I'm sure the perfect person will come along soon for Rosie, good on you for not settling for just anyone.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> She would look lovely with your Spooks lol
> 
> It would be like home from home, we have a Coonie here lol.
> 
> ...


yes Sharon, I know what you mean, I was the same once over dogs
Anyway! I think she stays wiff you


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Aurelie, all the best with getting your new kitten too.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope, not fussy at all. We have people like that come to the rescue I volunteer at - expecting us to change our policies just for them - er no, the cat/kitten's well being comes first. All the cats there are my babies and I would not home to someone like this.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I think you are being the exactly right amount of fussy!! She is so beautiful and deserves the perfect slave!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cats cats cats said:


> Mmmm a girlfriend for spooks :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


How about a girlfriend for Fuzz and Mr Blue Face?  She's adorable! I can't have her but I could live vicariously through you!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think she could fit in here nicely
That's billy by the way
Ignore the grumpy dog! he's like his mummy and don't like the camera
He passed away recently


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Sharon,

Just to stay stick it out for the right home as I know you will.....not unknown here for kittens to still be here at 16 - 20 weeks and just when I decide to cancel the ads and let them stay something comes up out of the blue! Have had someone who has taken one of the litter at 13 weeks then decides to look for a friend same age a few weeks later.....someone looking for a slightly older kitten as worried about how small they are at 13 weeks! All sorts of scenarios and situations come along. 

There are some very naff enquiries going around at moment for Orientals....have been fielding them for the last few weeks!!! 

Is there any chance baby could go with a brother and sister at a reduced price.....I am always happily to drastically reduce to get two kitten siblings homed together for life.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous . Hope you find a lovely home for her soon. Good suggestion of lisa's. My Karlo came to me at a reduced price as he was the last in the litter and Christmas was coming. I was really glad when breeder offered as we were really smitten with him as much as Kaisa his sister.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

lisajjl1 said:


> Have had someone who has taken one of the litter at 13 weeks then decides to look for a friend same age a few weeks later.....someone looking for a slightly older kitten as worried about how small they are at 13 weeks! All sorts of scenarios and situations come along.


Lol, maybe after a week I had my first Brit I was like "yeeeah...I'll be needing (=wanting) another one". Didn't get an older kitten though as I was looking for certain colour, but 3 months later got a friend for the first one.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a beautiful siamese Devon Rex cross and a birman (both boys aged 1 and 3) have been hankering after a siamese for the last few months. I have just read this post, she is adorable. I looked at your website and saw the kittens were born on valentines day. But if I got this right, Rosie was born at 12.08? So that was the 15 th? OMG my name is Rose and My birthday is February 15th!!! 
Coincidence????


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

rose said:


> I have a beautiful siamese Devon Rex cross and a birman (both boys aged 1 and 3) have been hankering after a siamese for the last few months. I have just read this post, she is adorable. I looked at your website and saw the kittens were born on valentines day. But if I got this right, Rosie was born at 12.08? So that was the 15 th? OMG my name is Rose and My birthday is February 15th!!!
> Coincidence????


I think not


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Make sure that you woo your buyers - state that you are looking for a very special home, only the best will do, etc. Someone on here taught me that.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Wouldn't they look beautiful together?! :ihih:
> 
> Unfortunately, my Mum would never allow it  Otherwise, I would! I'm a little bit in love with Madam Rosie :001_wub:


Has mum seen the photos? :ihih:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

rose said:


> I have a beautiful siamese Devon Rex cross and a birman (both boys aged 1 and 3) have been hankering after a siamese for the last few months. I have just read this post, she is adorable. I looked at your website and saw the kittens were born on valentines day. But if I got this right, Rosie was born at 12.08? So that was the 15 th? OMG my name is Rose and My birthday is February 15th!!!
> Coincidence????


Sounds perfect!! 

Thats the trouble reading these threads, you see something you love and end up with another!! Just ask Manny


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Has mum seen the photos? :ihih:


She has, and she smiled a lot looking at them. Didn't want to push it though


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> She has, and she smiled a lot looking at them. Didn't want to push it though


Aw, I think you should ask her outright  She would be such a lovely little sister/girlfriend for Mr Spooks


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> A breeder can't be a breeder and not ask a price, we pay so much more than the prices we ask, there is no way we can give her away.


Even rescues charge a fee, they don't just give cats away.

Hope the purrfect home comes along soon.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

I know how you feel, I once got an email from a man who asked 'Whats the least you will take for the kitten'

I was so hurt that someone could just consider one of my babies as an object to haggle over.

I sent a rather snotty email back stating that if he wanted a cheap kitten then he may be better looking elsewhere!

Decent homes are much more important to me than anything else and I have on the odd occasions give a kitten free of charge or just for the price of vaccinations to family or friends, but never to a complete stranger who just wanted my babies as cheap as possible!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

You are not being too fussy, Rosie needs to go to the right home so that she is happy. Rosie is just gorgeous and if I didn't have my heart set on a maine coon I would have her in a heartbeat I love her little face :001_wub::001_wub: . If you don't find her a home, then she is meant to be with you.

Viv xx


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> Rosie is the last kitten to find a home in our litter, we had someone yesterday who enquired about her, his e-mail was just ' Will you take £300 and I will pay a deposit tomorrow' Like we would just let one of our kittens go to an e-mail like that.
> We still sent a polite mail back and told him we wouldn't accept any offers, the price is what it is and we would need to know much more about him first, we asked if the kitten would be an indoor cat as we prefer them to be indoors unless he had a cat secured garden, we asked if she would be left alone for many hours each day etc.
> He replied saying he would let her out and there was a main rd close by but he would still put her out like he does his other cat,he worked full time so she would be left alone. He said he lived in a big detached house, but what good is that to Rosie if she was going to be put outside? I would rather her go to someone living in a tiny flat if she was going to be loved and doted on.
> There has been a few people we have refused to have Rosie, for some reason she is getting all the wrong people interested in her.
> ...


Rosie is gorgeous, please don't let her go to anyone who is as insensitive as this man. And give her a hugeee hug from me - she's adorable


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

lisajjl1 said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Is there any chance baby could go with a brother and sister at a reduced price.....I am always happily to drastically reduce to get two kitten siblings homed together for life.


Unfortunately for this little girl she will have to go on her own as Hughie and Desiree are going to be homed together and Beau and Aimee are going together too.



rose said:


> I have a beautiful siamese Devon Rex cross and a birman (both boys aged 1 and 3) have been hankering after a siamese for the last few months. I have just read this post, she is adorable. I looked at your website and saw the kittens were born on valentines day. But if I got this right, Rosie was born at 12.08? So that was the 15 th? OMG my name is Rose and My birthday is February 15th!!!
> Coincidence????


Yes we had three on Valentines Day and Aimee and Rosie just missed it by minutes. We might have someone interested, she is hoping to come and view at the weekend, we have said we will hold her until the weekend for her but if she can't make it we will re advertise, so if you are interested feel free to contact us. Sounds like you are the one meant for Rosie.



spid said:


> Make sure that you woo your buyers - state that you are looking for a very special home, only the best will do, etc. Someone on here taught me that.


Yes the same lady has just taught me that too, I will be re writing my adverts if this lady doesn't turn up at the weekend.



vivien said:


> If you don't find her a home, then she is meant to be with you.
> 
> Viv xx


This is just what my husband said earlier...I think if we don't sell her soon he wont want to sell her at all :lol:

Thankyou all for your kind words of support and advise


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it possible there is a typo in the ad and you have advertised an Oriental car not cat? How rude some people are. I have given kittens away to great homes but would never reduce the price to someone who asked me to on the first contact. I'm sure no-one doubts that some brilliant homes would not want to pay full price for a pedigree kitten, but very few people could keep breeding if they didn't ask at least close to what it costs to raise and keep their cats and kittens. 

Do you think people ring artists up and ask them to cut the price of their pictures? I have been getting a few one line emails asking about my kits, I just presume it is spam and ignore them. 

Rosie is gorgeous, you are right to be cautious, that way she will end up in the right home, even if it is your own. 

I hate fielding enquiries for the kittens, it is the worst bit of breeding I think. Well that and the kittens leaving. I struggle to woo anyone as half the time I would rather they weren't advertised and I could keep them myself. It is sort of like setting your current partner up on a date with someone, yes the kitten might live happily ever after, but they are happy with me right now.

My OH despairs when I put people off coming to see the kittens. It is only the most persistent homes that actually get to see them.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I will keep abreast of this post!! The only small thing is the distance between oxford and derby!! She is so cute!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

rose said:


> I will keep abreast of this post!! The only small thing is the distance between oxford and derby!! She is so cute!


It's not far  My parents live in Leicestershire, a few miles from the Derbyshire border and I know I'm nearly there when I pass Oxford 
Not that I want the viewing at the weekend to fall through Sharon


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Thought I would add a pic of my boys, showed them the pic of Rosie, didn't seem bothered!ha ha!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Stick to your guns Sharon. That girl is too precious! She is adorable.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

She is drop dead gorgeous. If only I didn't live 10 000 kms away...... If the right slave doesn't come along, then her destiny is with you.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

She's an absolute darling - completely adorable and pulling at my heartstrings  There's definitely a home out there somewhere for her with people who will love her for the gorgeous little thing she is.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Do you think people ring artists up and ask them to cut the price of their pictures? I have been getting a few one line emails asking about my kits, I just presume it is spam and ignore them.
> 
> Rosie is gorgeous, you are right to be cautious, that way she will end up in the right home, even if it is your own.
> 
> ...


I hate one liners that just say 'Is the kitten still for sale?' or 'I'd like this kitten' etc. We had some silly gigling children or teenagers ringing up the other day making silly comments and giggling. Obviously I just hung up.
You did make me laugh saying it is like setting your current partner up on a date lol, but I know what you mean these are our babies and we love them so it is hard to let them go or find the right home for them.



lymorelynn said:


> It's not far  My parents live in Leicestershire, a few miles from the Derbyshire border and I know I'm nearly there when I pass Oxford
> Not that I want the viewing at the weekend to fall through Sharon


We are in South Derbyshire too so even closer, we are actually in the middle of the National Forest. Not heard back from the lady wanting a viewing at the weekend, yesterday she was going to ask her partner which day over the weekend would be best, but hasn't got back to us as yet.



rose said:


> Thought I would add a pic of my boys, showed them the pic of Rosie, didn't seem bothered!ha ha!


Your boys are beautiful, Our little Rosie would love to cuddle up to them two snuggle-bums lol,


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Well we decided the lady who said she wanted to view Rosie at the weekend wasn't the person we wanted for Rosie. We kept getting one line e-mails, 'is she loving', 'can you guarantee she will be loving to me.'' if I don't want her when I come to collect can my deposit be moved to another litter'. 'Can I see a video'. 'My car doesn't have good tyres so can't come unless partner brings me'. 'partner isn't ready to travel this weekend'. etc etc.
I did worry when I thought of what she had said on the phone that she had some sphynx but is selling one at 6 months old as she isn't loving enough and is aloof, she isn't spayed either. 
I would have hated this to have happened to our little Rosie, what if she ended up not being loving enough? What would her future have been? she is beautiful yet is attracting all the wrong ones. 
We will keep advertising but if no one is right for her then she stays put.

Here she is ... my beautiful Valentine Rose (Rosie)...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely not the right home for your baby  She is such a sweetie I'm sure the perfect place for her is there - even if it's with you 
Off to look at your website to see where you are - not that I am thinking of getting a gorgeous Ori girly, just being nosy 
ETA - Ooooh, that's where you are. Maybe I could visit when I next come up to my parents - they're in Shepshed, very near


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Well we decided the lady who said she wanted to view Rosie at the weekend wasn't the person we wanted for Rosie. We kept getting one line e-mails, 'is she loving', 'can you guarantee she will be loving to me.'' if I don't want her when I come to collect can my deposit be moved to another litter'. 'Can I see a video'. 'My car doesn't have good tyres so can't come unless partner brings me'. 'partner isn't ready to travel this weekend'. etc etc.
> I did worry when I thought of what she had said on the phone that she had some sphynx but is selling one at 6 months old as she isn't loving enough and is aloof, she isn't spayed either.
> I would have hated this to have happened to our little Rosie, what if she ended up not being loving enough? What would her future have been? she is beautiful yet is attracting all the wrong ones.
> We will keep advertising but if no one is right for her then she stays put.
> ...


Certainly not the right home for this little sweetie!

Gosh she is so beautiful, will her eyes be emerald green Eventually?


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

She is just adorable. Unfortunately a lot of people think that kittens should still be free or £10 regardless of whether they are from a rescue or a breeder. 

I am sure the right home will come along for her soon. I don't blame you for wanting to go to a good home. 

Why did I even look at this thread!! I can't afford another one 

x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, why is my Mum so stubborn? 

Honestly, I would love this baby. Really, I would. Good luck in finding your new slaves, Rosie!

I hope someone will come along who will embrace you no matter what- like I do with Spooks, he has a few issues but that makes him him, I wouldn't dream of selling him for not being 'perfect', whatever that means


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jordan, why don't you take your mother to visit 'a friend from the forum' and let her meet Rosie in the flesh??? I bet SHE would be the one who'd insist on having her 


I do not for one second believe you can be in one room with her and NOT desperately want to take her home....


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG the gorgeous Rosie still looking for a home. I hope she finds an ideal home where she'll be spoilt and loved.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, I do love her. What a sweet little face and I adore her markings. She's a doll :001_wub:

What is wrong with people, asking such cretinous questions?. You'll know when the right person comes along and if they don't, then she was meant to be with you . You lucky girl!!!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Definitely not the right home for your baby  She is such a sweetie I'm sure the perfect place for her is there - even if it's with you
> Off to look at your website to see where you are - not that I am thinking of getting a gorgeous Ori girly, just being nosy
> ETA - Ooooh, that's where you are. Maybe I could visit when I next come up to my parents - they're in Shepshed, very near


You would be welcome Lynn, Rosie is a little sweetie, fingers crossed she will find someone who will dote on her and give her a loving forever home.



MollyMilo said:


> Certainly not the right home for this little sweetie!
> 
> Gosh she is so beautiful, will her eyes be emerald green Eventually?


Yes her eyes will be a lovely emerald green, they are changing slowly...a few weeks and they should be the right colour.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

You cant have her none of you
She sez she wants to come to aunty DT


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> You would be welcome Lynn, Rosie is a little sweetie, fingers crossed she will find someone who will dote on her and give her a loving forever home.
> 
> Yes her eyes will be a lovely emerald green, they are changing slowly...a few weeks and they should be the right colour.


Oh she will be even more beautiful!

I'm just perplexed to why she isn't spoken for 

Come on Jordan, get that dissertation in and work on mum!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jordan, your mum and you need some alone time, you need to take a small road trip, so you can connect and enjoy nature...if that road trip takes you to Sharon´s house and a Little Green eyed beauty greets you at the door...that is just destiny.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Lynn should have her so that My Girl has someone little to play with  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> I think Lynn should have her so that My Girl has someone little to play with  xx


 My Girl has Pasha and her mum to play with


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I sent her picture to my daughter who sent it back like this!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Think i may have already said this , but i'm going to say it again she is a stunning little girl , beautifully marked , How on earth she is still with you beats me ....... It's an omen , destiny call it what you will , she wants to stay with you


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> Jordan, your mum and you need some alone time, you need to take a small road trip, so you can connect and enjoy nature...if that road trip takes you to Sharon´s house and a Little Green eyed beauty greets you at the door...that is just destiny.





MollyMilo said:


> Oh she will be even more beautiful!
> 
> I'm just perplexed to why she isn't spoken for
> 
> Come on Jordan, get that dissertation in and work on mum!





Jiskefet said:


> Jordan, why don't you take your mother to visit 'a friend from the forum' and let her meet Rosie in the flesh??? I bet SHE would be the one who'd insist on having her
> 
> I do not for one second believe you can be in one room with her and NOT desperately want to take her home....


VERY much doubt it's going to happen :nonod:

I've talked to her about it all up front but she's not at all convinced 

It looks as if Rose and her family are head over heals anyway, and I know she'd be a pampered princess with them


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> VERY much doubt it's going to happen :nonod:
> 
> I've talked to her about it all up front but she's not at all convinced
> 
> It looks as if Rose and her family are head over heals anyway, and I know she'd be a pampered princess with them


Oh this is fabulous Rose!!!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I am very tempted! She is a sweetie. I have always had male cats though ( have 2 boys ATM) would she get on with 2 boys? (The dogs are girls!) lol!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

i have always had moggy girls , tortie and a red longhair.... got on great with my cocker Jasper (rip) and (rip my ladies) .... Got my 2 coonies when my boy was still with us last year , both he and them super together , cuddles , face rubbing, getting in his bed , jumping on his head lol .... oh i miss him so much , he was a patient boy , Just think about what you are doing and don't let your heart rule your head ,,,, hard i know ,,, but you have to be sure ,what you do is right for all


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

rose said:


> I am very tempted! She is a sweetie. I have always had male cats though ( have 2 boys ATM) would she get on with 2 boys? (The dogs are girls!) lol!


A girl and 2 boys should be fine, it's 2 or more girls who sometimes fight 

I really hope you can have her!!!!!!!!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

She is adorable and I would love to say yes but with two grumpy females and a OH who says no more cats I sadly cant. 

I am very surprised she hasn't gone yet though!!! Is it a lack of interest in general or a lack of interest in her?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Rosie's face just melts my heart she is gorgeous. I hope you find her a home, 

Viv xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Those ears!!!Those paws!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1:She is lovely.Hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

rose said:


> I am very tempted! She is a sweetie. I have always had male cats though ( have 2 boys ATM) would she get on with 2 boys? (The dogs are girls!) lol!


This is exciting!! A possible new recruit to the Siamese/oriental thread  always a good thing but...

Although Rosie is very sweet and looks the picture of innocence NOW, she is an oriental!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

rose said:


> I am very tempted! She is a sweetie. I have always had male cats though ( have 2 boys ATM) would she get on with 2 boys? (The dogs are girls!) lol!


Rose you are very welcome to visit and have a cuddle with her, she had her first vaccinations yesterday and health check, all was as it should be, heart, tum, ears, eyes,teeth, temperature...all perfect. 
Males and females all get on fine as long as they are all spayed/neutered there shouldn't be a problem. 
Before we started to breed for years I had always taken on adults in need, both sexes and within weeks they were all getting along fine. I have had many kittens too both boys and girls which have loved playing together. 
At the moment we have 2 boys which are an Exotic and a Norwegian Forest cat, we also have five girls being a Maine Coon, Persian, Siamese, White Oriental and Havana Oriental. When our new girlie Xenia came earlier this year it took 5 days and she had made friends with all our boys and girls.
Regards to dogs, a few of our kittens have gone to live with dogs and the new owners have sent us pics a week or so later and they have been cuddled up together. 
I think Orientals and Siamese do tend to get on with any other animal... have a look at the pic on our website of one of my first Siamese...he was best friends with my iguana...scroll down on the FAQ page and you can see them both basking in the sunshine
https://sites.google.com/site/daintipawz/faqs

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments on our little Valentine Rose.


----------

